# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Industria avícola peruana utiliza plantas medicinales para tratamiento de enfermedades en aves de corral

## efrenvidal

La industria avícola peruana está utilizando plantas medicinales como una alternativa inocua para el tratamiento de enfermedades en pollos, en reemplazo de los antibióticos promotores de crecimiento (APC), cuyo uso está restringido a nivel internacional.  Pollos consumiendo plantas medicinales como alternativa al uso de antibiÃ³ticos promotores de cr.jpg tratamientodepollos.JPG  Esta investigación-innovación se desarrolla con el proyecto *“Plantas Medicinales como alternativa al uso de antibióticos promotores de crecimiento en la industria avícola”*, que lo lideran investigadores de la Facultad de Veterinaria y Zootecnia y de la Unidad de Investigación en Productos Naturales de la Universidad Peruana Cayetano Heredia (UPCH), con financiamiento del *Programa de Ciencia y Tecnología (FINCyT)*, de la Presidencia del Consejo de Ministros (PCM), con recursos del Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo (BID). 
La investigación se desarrolla en Lima y Lambayeque desde octubre del 2008 y tendrá como resultado final una combinación de aditivos alimenticios para pollos a base de plantas medicinales, que reemplace en forma segura, económica y eficaz a los antibióticos promotores de crecimiento (APC).  *Selección de 13 extractos de plantas vegetales* 
El Director Ejecutivo del *Programa de* *Ciencia y Tecnología (FINCyT)*, doctor Alejandro Afuso Higa, informó que “los investigadores de la UPCH han logrado seleccionar 13 extractos de plantas vegetales para el uso como aditivos alimenticios de pollos, siendo el primer estudio en el Perú sobre el tema, y que tendrá un gran impacto económico, social y ambiental positivo sobre la industria avícola nacional, al ofrecer al consumidor pollos libres de antibióticos”. 
Asimismo, dijo que la investigación incluye la evaluación de los parámetros productivos (ganancia de peso –GP-, ingesta de alimento –IA-, mortalidad –M-, e índice de conversión –IC-). También, el control de la calidad del alimento a ingerir por los pollos mediante el control de la actividad de agua –aw-. 
Los estudios de la UPCH, con financiamiento del *FINCyT*, cuentan además con la colaboración del laboratorio de Fármaco-Química del Instituto de Recherche pour le Développement (IRD) y de la Universidad de Toulouse (UPS), Francia y con el apoyo técnico de la empresa avícola San Fernando. 
A principios del 2006, la Unión Europea (UE) prohibió el uso de antibióticos promotores de crecimiento (APC) en los alimentos para aves por los problemas de resistencia a antibióticos que causaba en los humanos. 
El uso de plantas medicinales para engordar pollos libres de APC permitiría al Perú acceder a un mercado de 500 millones de habitantes tras una eventual firma de un Tratado de Libre Comercio con la Unión Europea (UE).    Con el agradecimiento de su difusión *www.fincyt.gob.pe*Temas similares: Proveedores de aves de corral para crianza en el peru Revista Industria Avicola Revista Industria Avicola Artículo: Palta Hass peruana ingresará a EEUU sin tratamiento cuarentenario a partir de hoy Industria avícola crecería hasta 6% este año impulsado por ventas de segundo semestre

----------


## juandy

Buenas noches Efren, 
Es interesante el tema que planteas, ante ello el año pasado en la molina se realizo una prueba de campo con aceites esenciales de oregano como reemplazo de antibioticos para problemas entericos y fortalecer la salud intestinal de las aves. La tendencia global es esa justamente de buscar fuentes alternativas saludables para el hombre y el medio ambiente. Ademas mi tesis la realice en aves. A ver si me das mas datos de los investigadores de la UPCH, se que tienen un laboratorio bien equipado.  
saludos 
Juan Diaz Ayala
Zootecnista - UNALM
mail. juandy17@hotmail.com

----------


## Alper

Estimados amigos:
Seria interesante conocer las conclusiones de estas investigaciones, para promover el cultivo de dichas plantas.
Saludos cordiales

----------

